# TAMOXIFEN-ANYONE ON IT-STOMACHE ISSUES?



## 14131 (Apr 17, 2005)

i find that since i am on tamoxifen - my IBS is so much worse- I wondered if anyone else finds this- how do you deal w/ it- have you changed your diet. really need feedback - thanks


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well female hormones do seem to interact with the gut, so it could be this drug would have GI side effects.However "much worse" isn't helpful for what advice to give.If you have constipation vs diarrhea vs pain it changes what things might work. anything that works for those symptoms may work for you.K.


----------

